# TF Blue Goose



## Polar Bear (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know the back story on "TF Blue Goose"?


----------



## talonlm (Sep 22, 2013)

Never heard of a "Task Force Blue Goose," but there was a PBY named _Blue Goose_ used for a daylight torpedo raid during  the fight for Guadalcanal.  The was a much better writeup on the Air University page, but that apparently got put behind a .mil firewall.  I can post a copy here, but I ain't sure that's what you're asking about. 

Edit:  Found a better source here.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 22, 2013)

Uh... can we get a Mod over here to clean this up for OPSEC?


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Uh... can we get a Mod over here to clean this up for OPSEC?



It's OK, I believe the CIA declassified Blue Goose.

Or was that the other unit, TF Grey Goose? I always get those two mixed up. :-/


----------



## Dame (Sep 22, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Uh... can we get a Mod over here to clean this up for OPSEC?


----------



## goon175 (Sep 22, 2013)

Dame said:


> View attachment 9272



I see you caught my sarcasm!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 22, 2013)

Dame said:


> View attachment 9272


 
How do you do that new fangled computer stuff?

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I see you caught my sarcasm!



I guess you were too subtle? :-/


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Does anyone know the back story on "TF Blue Goose"?


 
It has to do with Operation Blue Falcon doesn't it?


----------



## talonlm (Sep 23, 2013)

Just so long as it has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of waffle.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 23, 2013)

TF Duck Duck came first.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 23, 2013)

SOWT said:


> TF Duck Duck came first.



and then, the "Ether" Bunny with OP Badassery.......


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 23, 2013)

I was attached to TF BG for quite a while. We were under TF BRINDLE (it was a combined op). Cant say what I did or who I worked with or where. Except that I did and with some people and in SE Asia.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 23, 2013)

Ted Striker: My orders came through. My squadron ships out tomorrow. We're bombing the storage depots at Daiquiri at 1800 hours. We're coming in from the north, below their radar.

Elaine Dickinson: When will you be back?

Ted Striker: I can't tell you that. It's classified.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I was attached to TF BG for quite a while. We were under TF BRINDLE (it was a combined op). Cant say what I did or who I worked with or where. Except that I did and with some people and in SE Asia.


 
and your call sign was "Mother Goose", right?   Oh, Hell did that break OPSEC, or was that just a fairy tale?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2013)

talonlm said:


> Just so long as it has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of waffle.


 
You sir should promise never to bring that debacle up again, ok? Next, we will be talking about the harlem shake poop video...

F.M.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 24, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> Ted Striker: My orders came through. My squadron ships out tomorrow. We're bombing the storage depots at Daiquiri at 1800 hours. We're coming in from the north, below their radar.
> 
> Elaine Dickinson: When will you be back?
> 
> Ted Striker: I can't tell you that. It's classified.


 
Over Macho Grande?


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 24, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> harlem shake poop video...


...I had to look....:wall:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> ...I had to look....:wall:


 
that was stupid...  do pushups.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 24, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> ...I had to look....:wall:


 
LMAO. Dumb ass.. Do flutter kicks also.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 24, 2013)

Yesterday was flutter kick day.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> Yesterday was flutter kick day.


 
Wrong again...  every day is flutter kick day...  and pushup day...  do more of each...  lots more...
Soon, you will realize that once the fighting position maximizes cover and allows for good fields of fire, it is finished and you should put down the e-tool...  because anything beyond a well constructed fighting position begins to resemble a grave...  and nobody wants to stand in a grave.  :-"


----------



## Muppet (Sep 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Wrong again...  every day is flutter kick day...  and pushup day...  do more of each...  lots more...
> Soon, you will realize that once the fighting position maximizes cover and allows for good fields of fire, it is finished and you should put down the e-tool...  because anything beyond a well constructed fighting position begins to resemble a grave...  and nobody wants to stand in a grave.  :-"


 
Jesus bro. Well stated.

F.M.


----------

